# Blower for New RS3



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello,

I know this has been asked many time before but never had a blower before. I'd like some honest opinions on what people are using. I've just got an Audi and the black front grills are a nightmare to dry. Also mirrors, lights etc are proving to be hard to dry in this cold weather and soon as I drive it I've got the dreaded streaks all over the paint!

Water softener is an option but for now I'd like to try a blower/new toy:thumb:

My specs for this are,

1. I'm not into vac/blow item as I don't want to take a chance of damaging my paint. I've got an old Dyson for vacuuming.
2. I'd like to be able to dry the whole car and it not take for ever. Have to think of next door and the noise.
3. Cost, you get what you pay for and want something to last but I don't want to spend hundreds.

I've looked at the Aeolus TD-901T Cyclone Dog Blaster Dryer, looks good and seen it for £145. Is this any good for what I want?

So what do you use/recommend that fits the above. I need one quick!

Thanks in advance for your help......Merry Christmas


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been thinking of a blower upgrade for a while and like the look of the Bruhl MD1900+ 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bruhl-MD...987945?hash=item2cc8b6db69:g:Tn0AAOSwrFtZ8Nlp

or it's bigger brother the MD2800
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRUHL-MD...714278?hash=item1ed50243a6:g:1YAAAOSwNWxaKnxA

I'll probably go for the 1900 as the hot air would be handy for drying car mats etc plus it will be smaller and lighter. I'm sure it will be powerful enough too.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

cleslie said:


> I've been thinking of a blower upgrade for a while and like the look of the Bruhl MD1900+
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bruhl-MD...987945?hash=item2cc8b6db69:g:Tn0AAOSwrFtZ8Nlp
> 
> or it's bigger brother the MD2800
> ...


Thanks for the links, both look good, has anyone used one of these?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a metro vac Air Force blaster for a good three years and it's never let me down, well worth the investment


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=401197

They were mentioned in this post. Consensus was the Bruhl ones were the same units at a better price.


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

Richrush said:


> Thanks for the links, both look good, has anyone used one of these?


I got the bigger unit its top notch well made blows warm air and great value for money


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

I just use my petrol garden blower. I just make sure to never point it at the ground when blowing. Makes drying so much easier. Especially the grill and wheels.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

-rob- said:


> I got the bigger unit its top notch well made blows warm air and great value for money


I'll probably give the larger unit a go. If the smaller wasn't as effective as I hoped, I'd kick myself for not getting the bigger one. At least with the bigger one I'll know I've got the most power available.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

DuncanB said:


> I just use my petrol garden blower. I just make sure to never point it at the ground when blowing. Makes drying so much easier. Especially the grill and wheels.


Do you have any panels left? :thumb:


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

cleslie said:


> I'll probably give the larger unit a go. If the smaller wasn't as effective as I hoped, I'd kick myself for not getting the bigger one. At least with the bigger one I'll know I've got the most power available.


I was in the same boat, but after some research and spec info i got the bigger unit. You wont regret the purchase


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Also looking at the bruhl dryers.
Has anyone used both? Forensic detailing should be doing a dryer review next year.
Happy holidays 
Dm


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

Ill post a quick vid if i get a chance guys


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

I need to get myself a blower, the handheld one looks great, shame they don't do a rechargeable one save the wires......


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Richrush said:


> Do you have any panels left? :thumb:


:lol: be great if i did't. Less to dry then!

In all seriousness, it works fine for me. And i'm ultra pernickety.

Something like this should do:

https://tacklockersdirect.co.uk/pad...ii2F4_Dt-177AslWM6-AU1g86Q4gfmFBoCCyAQAvD_BwE


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

DuncanB said:


> :lol: be great if i did't. Less to dry then!
> 
> In all seriousness, it works fine for me. And i'm ultra pernickety.
> 
> ...


:lol:

That's great, I don't think I'll have a car left to clean!


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

Quick Vid Guys


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

-rob- said:


> Quick Vid Guys


Nice one thanks for the video. That looks good to me, that's on my short list


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I glanced at the thread title and thought you were proposing adding a supercharger to your RS3.... 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> I glanced at the thread title and thought you were proposing adding a supercharger to your RS3....
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


You never know!


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

-rob- said:


> Quick Vid Guys


I haven't thought much about these before,,,but now I've seen yours in action I'm very tempted.

Andy.


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

shy-talk said:


> I haven't thought much about these before,,,but now I've seen yours in action I'm very tempted.
> 
> Andy.


Hello mate. I did a loot of looking into the various brands. I could of went all out but there was no need. Great machine worth the investment :thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Forgot where I was for a second...

I was going to suggest one of these...

http://www.vfengineering.com/s4/


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Forsh said:


> Forgot where I was for a second...
> 
> I was going to suggest one of these...
> 
> http://www.vfengineering.com/s4/


Why have you had to go and suggest that?

Now im looking at remaps for my car. Your comment may cost me dearly now!:lol:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't blame me! you were asking about a "blower" for your Audi! :devil:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Richrush said:


> You never know!


Dare you to fit one, on top of the Turbo!! In fact, double dare you...

... And a nitrous kit. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Another Bruhl user here:lol:

I opted for the BD4280 which has 4 speed settings as opposed to 2 on the MD2800.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

rob2278 said:


> Another Bruhl user here:lol:
> 
> I opted for the BD4280 which has 4 speed settings as opposed to 2 on the MD2800.


Is it good for the whole car or just mirrors, lights grill etc?


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Richrush said:


> Is it good for the whole car or just mirrors, lights grill etc?


I use it for the whole car. It won't dry the car 100% though! Once I have gone over the car and blown all the water out of wing mirrors, grill etc, I then proceed with a MF towel & QD to finish off. Dries the wheels & tyres in seconds though.:devil: It may seem an "extra step" in the drying process, but it serves it's purpose well.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

rob2278 said:


> I use it for the whole car. It won't dry the car 100% though! Once I have gone over the car and blown all the water out of wing mirrors, grill etc, I then proceed with a MF towel & QD to finish off. Dries the wheels & tyres in seconds though.:devil: It may seem an "extra step" in the drying process, but it serves it's purpose well.


That's exactly what I do now with my little ebay handheld. Once I have the Bruhl, will be able to get it a lot dryer in less time ready to finish off with a nice plush MF and QD. My full size drying towels will hardly get used.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Just ordered a BRUHL MD2800 PRO from eBay. Fingers crossed I'll be happy with it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

Richrush said:


> Just ordered a BRUHL MD2800 PRO from eBay. Fingers crossed I'll be happy with it. Thanks for all your help.


Well done


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Richrush said:


> Just ordered a BRUHL MD2800 PRO from eBay. Fingers crossed I'll be happy with it. Thanks for all your help.


I'll be doing the same sooner rather than later. Do post how you find it:thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

cleslie said:


> I'll be doing the same sooner rather than later. Do post how you find it:thumb:


Will do, I'll make a short video, if it's crap I'll say it's crap lol


----------



## preeyen (Jun 18, 2012)

Please let me know how you get on with this also as I'm tempted to make a purchase soon too.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

preeyen said:


> Please let me know how you get on with this also as I'm tempted to make a purchase soon too.


Will do, should be first weekend in the new year depending on when it turns up, time and weather


----------



## preeyen (Jun 18, 2012)

:thumb:


Richrush said:


> Will do, should be first weekend in the new year depending on when it turns up, time and weather


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I went ahead with the Bruhl 2800 which will be arriving today. Will be washing the car Saturday and giving it a go and will let you know my thoughts.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

cleslie said:


> I went ahead with the Bruhl 2800 which will be arriving today. Will be washing the car Saturday and giving it a go and will let you know my thoughts.


I got mine yesterday, I'm making a trolley and tool holder today. Same as you I'll be cleaning my car tomorrow and I'll make a video and a little review :detailer:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Had a quick go with it after I cleaned my pedal cycle. Jesus this thing is powerful! Make sure you have a firm hold of the hose when you switch it on as if you don’t, it thrashes around like it’s possessed! Got the bike totally dry in about a minute and got the degreased, wet chained bone dry ready for the lube. I can’t imagine there’s a blower much more powerful than this out there otherwise it would need two people to control the hose!


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

cleslie said:


> Had a quick go with it after I cleaned my pedal cycle. Jesus this thing is powerful! Make sure you have a firm hold of the hose when you switch it on as if you don't, it thrashes around like it's possessed! Got the bike totally dry in about a minute and got the degreased, wet chained bone dry ready for the lube. I can't imagine there's a blower much more powerful than this out there otherwise it would need two people to control the hose!


Great for them money isnt it :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

-rob- said:


> Great for them money isnt it :thumb:


Definitely. I managed to get mine for £157.45 from Mad4bikes. They had £10 off plus a 10% off one day offer. I think I got their last one.


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

cleslie said:


> Definitely. I managed to get mine for £157.45 from Mad4bikes. They had £10 off plus a 10% off one day offer. I think I got their last one.


Same :lol:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I paid £147.20 after discount from brillbikebitz.

Andy


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

shy-talk said:


> I paid £147.20 after discount from brillbikebitz.
> 
> Andy


 Me too :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

That’s a great price.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jue said:


> Me too :thumb:


Me three


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Washed the car this morning and gave the Bruhl 2800 a proper go. The water just flew off, dried the whole car in about 10-15 mins with just the odd water drops remaining here and there. To finish off I didn’t need a drying towel, just a plush MF and a QD. The hose is a good length so I was able to do the one side of the car, front and rear with the unit on the ground in between the front and rear doors. I then just placed it same place the opposite side to finish. Very powerful and the air blowing into the nooks and crannies came be quite loud so will wear ear protectors next time. Very pleased with the machine and is a major upgrade over my old handheld blower. Best way to describe it is It’s a bit like going from a hose pipe to a jet wash in terms of performance.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

I've just used my Bruhl MD2800+ for the first time, must say it's quite good but not as good as I'd expected. Maybe I was expecting a miracle!

Would I recommend, yes. Did I use it right, probably not. I tried to dry the whole car and even with two coats of collinite 476s it took to long. On a warm sunny day I think you'd be left with a lot of water marks. I had some and it's only 12c outside.

Dry the car first and then use this. It it is very good for wheels, grills and any other water trap places.

One thing to note: MAKE SURE THE HOSE IS SCREWED IN TO EACH CONNECTOR. My hose came out of the connector on the blower end and hit my car. Not impressed! These are just screwed in using the hose as the thread. I'm going to put tape on mine to stop this happening again.

I made a trolley which proved to be very useful. See link below of video. My bloody camera didn't record so I missed 90% of my drying.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've used mine more for drying the dog than the car. I too found it long winded in drying the car. It's brilliant at getting water out of gaps, drying wheels, tyres, calipers. It's a must if you've just washed your engine and when you apply engine dressing it blows the product into all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Richrush said:


> I've just used my Bruhl MD2800+ for the first time, must say it's quite good but not as good as I'd expected. Maybe I was expecting a miracle!
> 
> Would I recommend, yes. Did I use it right, probably not. I tried to dry the whole car and even with two coats of collinite 476s it took to long. On a warm sunny day I think you'd be left with a lot of water marks. I had some and it's only 12c outside.
> 
> ...


The hose came out of my blower end too. Screwed it back in with a couple of dabs of superglue and it's not come off again. Your trolley is excellent, you should start selling them! I've used a far less powerful mains handheld blower for years. My technique was to blow the nooks and crannies out and any the bulk of the standing water off. This meant my drying towel didn't get as wet. With the Bruhl and all the extra power I can get the car 98% dry so no need for a drying towel at all. QD and plush MF did the job. I used the attachment with the small round end. Next time I wash the car, I'll time it to see how long it took. I'm sure it only took 15 mins. I've not used one of the £350+ Master Blaster type of blowers but can't imagine them to be more effective and this Bruhl is less than half the price.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Jue said:


> Me too :thumb:


Hi Jue,did you get the attachments with your blower,I got mine delivered today but no attachments 

Andy.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

shy-talk said:


> Hi Jue,did you get the attachments with your blower,I got mine delivered today but no attachments
> 
> Andy.


Just checked mine which arrived today, the attachements are on the outside of the largest polystyrene packing block.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I love my blower but just can’t understand doing the whole car with it, far to time consuming for me, although the less contact the better.
This new machines look very good though and for me for shuts grills round lights , wheels and disks they are great


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

NeilG40 said:


> Just checked mine which arrived today, the attachements are on the outside of the largest polystyrene packing block.


Yes 2 hours later sat on settee I'm thinking,,,,I wonder if they are in the polystyrene packing & sure enough they were:wall:

Andy.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Had a bit of a go with mine tonight :thumb:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Washed my van this morning using the 2 bucket method (as always ) & then dried it with the blower & my drying towel & find it a great bit of kit :thumb: pleased I didn’t spend the £300 + on the master Blaster one mind.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> I love my blower but just can't understand doing the whole car with it, far to time consuming for me, although the less contact the better.
> This new machines look very good though and for me for shuts grills round lights , wheels and disks they are great


I really enjoy the process seeing the water fly off. Keeps my hands warm in the cold too. If I was in a real rush, the towels would come out. I suppose it's a bit like snow foaming. There's debate about its effectiveness but most of us aren't bothered as foaming the car is great fun!


----------

